# Create a Quad for everyday use...



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2008)

what eyeshadows would you have in it ??
example:






Thank you ladies


----------



## redecouverte (May 2, 2008)

i would have mulch
era 
cranberry
embark


----------



## jilliandanica (May 2, 2008)

For a good month I was hooked on Ricepaper, Vex, Shale, & Saturnal.

I would do Vex on my inner lid, Shale out the outer, Saturnal in my crease and Ricepaper to highlight. It worked great for an everyday work look and even as an evening look by adding Carbon to smoke it out.


----------



## captodometer (May 2, 2008)

Claire de Lune
Coppering
Twinks
Espresso

Coppering as the wash over entire lid with Twinks layered over it in the inner third.  Claire de Lune as the highlight.

Threw in the Espresso just to have a 4th shadow in the palette.  It's matte and neutral, so pretty versatile.


----------



## Calhoune (May 2, 2008)

I'd go with something like this since I'm a neutral kinda gal:

One highlight color: Ricepaper for me
One neutral: all that glitters!<3
One crease: tempting, twinks, courdroy
One eybrow color/third eyecolor: carbon, concrete/amberlights,woodwinked


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 2, 2008)

I would use Shroom, Woodwinked, Mulch and Black Tied. Those are really nice, versatile colors that can go from day to night.


----------



## rosenbud (May 2, 2008)

I'm very pale at the moment so would have:

-Shale
-Satin Taupe
-Shroom
-Jest


----------



## daisyv316 (May 2, 2008)

shroom, woodwinked, satin taupe, espresso for eyebrows


----------



## beauty_marked (May 2, 2008)

My current quad has
Bronze
Carbon-for liner
Beautyburst
shroom


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 2, 2008)

amberlights, cranberry, contrast, folie


----------



## Face2Mac (May 2, 2008)

Bronze, All that glitters, Smut, Naval


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2008)

Arena, A Little Folie, Carbon, Bisque


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2008)

Patina, Satin Taupe, Nocturnelle and Romp.  It's neutral with just enough color to spice it up a little.  Or maybe sub. Nocturnelle for Deep Truth.  This is hard.  What about a day time quad and a night time quad?


----------



## dominichulinda (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Patina, Satin Taupe, Nocturnelle and Romp. It's neutral with just enough color to spice it up a little. Or maybe sub. Nocturnelle for Deep Truth. This is hard. What about a day time quad and a night time quad?_

 

Hi is patina close to "hey"?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2008)

dazzlelight, sushi flower, carbon, nocturnelle

eta: I didn't notice this was a WOC forum, but oh well i think the colors would still work with darker skintones :/


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I can only choose one quad?  

Okay, I would have:
Naked Lunch
Star Violet
Tempting
Beauty Marked

...those are some of my favs and you can combine them several different ways. Great thread!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2008)

These are a couple I do when I wake up late/wanna just do a quick, on-the-go look....Very neutral and I love this one:

UD Shag Deluxe Shadow (this messes up the quad 'cause it doesn't fit)-inner 3rd, mid crease
MAC Texture-middle lid
Milani Java Bean-outer 3rd, crease
Ricepaper-highlight

I like this one, too:

Relaxing-lid
Mulch-crease
Carbon-outer v
Patina or Naked Lunch-highlight


----------



## aziajs (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_These are a couple I do when I wake up late/wanna just do a quick, on-the-go look....Very neutral and I love this one:

UD Shag Deluxe Shadow (this messes up the quad 'cause it doesn't fit)-inner 3rd, mid crease
MAC Texture-middle lid
Milani Java Bean-outer 3rd, crease
Ricepaper-highlight

I like this one, too:

Relaxing-lid
Mulch-crease
Carbon-outer v
Patina or Naked Lunch-highlight_

 
I really like these combos.  Don't you just love Shag.  It looks so basic in the pan but it's so pretty on.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2008)

Mulch
Woodwinked
Carbon
Ricepaper


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I reaaly like these combos.  Don't you just love Shag.  It looks so basic in the pan but it's so pretty on._

 
YES!!!

Shag really plays anything up! I tried the same combo with Woodwinked and All That Glitters. Shag looked the best--hands down. It is my favorite Deluxe ES by far.


----------



## lnancy (May 3, 2008)

I use Shroom, Tete-A-Tint, Amberlights and Espresso.


----------



## erica_1020 (May 4, 2008)

Mine would be
Amberlights
Arena
Bronze
Saddle or Embark


----------



## Meg<3sMAC (May 4, 2008)

Right now I'm hooked on:

Shroom to highlight browbone and inner corner

Naked Lunch on the lid

Satin Taupe in the crease and the lower lid area

and a dark shade like Handwrittento "diffuse" some Blacktrack fl on the lashline .  Basic colors with a punch - can be worn with endless lip and cheek combos


----------



## elektra513 (May 11, 2008)

Right now I'm in a bit of a "get in, get out" rut...

Current quad:

Girlie (sometimes switch with Naked Lunch or Bamboo)
Texture
Espresso
Shroom


----------



## chellyx (May 11, 2008)

my quick neutral look consists of:

kid
espresso
carbon 
brule


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 15, 2008)

A no-brainer quad for me is:

Soba
Texure
Folie
Arena


----------



## user68 (May 15, 2008)

All That Glitters
Bronze
Shroom
Woodwinked


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

Patina 
 Amberlights
 carbon
 for some sparkle in the inner corners, forgery( I'm addicted to this shade, I'll find a way to use it no matter what!)


----------



## damsel (May 15, 2008)

naked lunch
mulch
satin taupe
espresso


----------



## cocodivatime (May 17, 2008)

I see that there are lots of votes for shroom and espresso.  Looks like I'll have to add those to my list


----------



## jardinaires (May 17, 2008)

okay so for an every day quad... hm...

shroom, satin taupe, haux, sketch

i use those 4 colors in rotation a lot


and i'm gonna just go ahead and list what my night-time quad would be

forgery, shimmermoss, steamy, carbon


----------



## This Is Mine (May 17, 2008)

My neutral quad is:
 Bamboo
 Texture
 Arena
 Mulch


----------



## Nelly711 (May 19, 2008)

Patina on the lid
Soft brown in the crease
Smut for outter corner
Era for a highlight


----------



## mekaboo (May 24, 2008)

I would do 

Woodwinked
Sketch
Era
Saddle


----------



## fash10nista (May 24, 2008)

I'm in my spring mood so I'm using:

Da Bling
Jest
Crystal Avalanche
Budding Beauty

For my neutral smoky eye:

Light Ray
Mulch
Amber Lights
Alum


----------



## 1QTPie (May 26, 2008)

NC 45 here:

Naked Lunch
Saddle
Handwritten 
Haux


If I wanted a little more shimmer:

Naked Lunch
Mulch (gives a little more umpf)
Arena
Sketch OR Espresso


----------



## iluvmac (May 26, 2008)

Shroom
Cork
Bronze
Sketch


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 26, 2008)

- espresso
- gesso
- mythology
- pink venus

<3


----------



## neezer (May 26, 2008)

oo good question..my answer..well first thing i would do is glue two quads together *smile* and then put these colors in it:

Swiss Chocolate
Rule
Embark
Shadowy Lady
Samoa Silk
Arena
Texture
Naked Lunch

sorryyyyyyyyyyy i cant choose just 4 lol..


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Brun
Woodwinked
Shroom
Saddle


----------



## Triskele (Jun 3, 2008)

Shroom, espresso, expensive pink, and carbon.

I use those four every single day I go to work (which is more often than not).


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyday would be:

Shroom
Woodwinked
Smut
Sumptuous Olive

My evening/super sexy quad:

Kitten (Stila)
Woodwinked
Charcoal (Annabelle)
Teal pigment (pressed)


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, so I've actually made a few. . .

The 1st one was

Shroom
Ochre Style
Embark
Wedge

Then I kinda switched it up after Neo Sci-Fi came out (which have soooooooooo many great neutrals)!~

Now it's. . .

Femmi-Fi
Evening Aura
Ochre Style
Bronze

I find myself using a lot of purples, so I also made a purple quad:

Seedy Pearl
Shore Leave
Satin Taupe
Poisen Pen


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 15, 2008)

current:
femme-fi
time and space
warming trend
magnetic fields

yum!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Great thread guys!  I seriously need woodwinked and bronze in my collection according to this thread...


----------



## wendybird (Sep 12, 2008)

^ I bought woodwinked recently and I was so disappointed that it looked horrible on me, especially since it was so beautiful swatched on my hand but, as soon as I used it around my eyes, I looked as if I had been in a fight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Solar White
Cork
Espresso
Carbon

This is my favourite combination but I should really stop wearing it _everyday_ because I know that I will inevitably get sick of it.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 12, 2008)

Vanilla eyeshadow
All that Glitters
Satin Taupe
brow color


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, hmmmm...

Arena
Sable
Twinks
Expensive Pink


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2008)

cork (inner half of lid)
courdroy (outer half of lid or crease)
embark (crease or outer v)
ricepaper (highlight)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 15, 2008)

HIYA

twinks, embark, folie, soba!!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 15, 2008)

Patina
Woodwinked
Espresso
Ricepaper


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 17, 2008)

blanc type
cork
bamboo
espresso


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd have

Flourishing
Ricepaper
Gorgeous Gold
Humid


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

Romp
Espresso
Nylon
All That Glitters


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 28, 2008)

Ricepaper- highlight
Bronze- neutral lid
Embark- crease/brow
Carbon- liner


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

Mmmm, good thread.

Thinking neutrals that go with everything and can do neutral, subtle to dramatic looks depending on application, also colours that mix well together.

Shroom
Woodwinked
Expensive Pink
Carbon


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have 2 everyday quads.  I love using them!
One has - Naked Lunch, Bagatelle, Soba and Milani's Antiqued Gold, which looks similar to Sumptuous Olive.  
The other one has - Ricepaper, All That Glitters, Espresso and B-Rich.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't have any everyday quad as I never do the same combination twice (gotta use all of my stash). But if I were to creat a neutral quad, I would put the following in it:

Ricepaper
Goldmine
Bronze
Embark


----------



## mylittleone (Oct 2, 2008)

I like simple easy to go looks so here's mine..

Blanc type - highlight
Arena - lid
typographic - liner


----------



## calbear (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I don't have any everyday quad as I never do the same combination twice (gotta use all of my stash)._

 

I too follow the same rule ;-)


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd go with Gesso, Amber Lights, Tete-a-Tint and Brown Down.


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Carbon, Samoa Silk, Ricepaper, Mystery


----------

